# 1984 Miyata 710



## WVBicycles (Oct 15, 2017)

I picked up this 1984 Miyata 710 over a month ago I was gonna resell it but the more I look at it the more I want to keep it. I own a 1984 Miyata 610 touring bike and the 710 would be a great addition. The bike shows very little wear and with a few new items could be a solid steel roadie.


----------



## morton (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 17, 2017)

those Suntour shifters tune the FD when you're changing the RD.  
Personally, I've never found that terribly important, but it was their first answer to Shimano SIS.  
Nice road bike.


----------

